# MOT Cock up, Help needed DOVER MOT?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I am a bit embarrassed to post this as we are normally spot on with tax and MOT etc but somehow when we came away to France in July I forgot to get the MOT done on the van as it would expire while away. I went today to tax it online as thats now also due and have just realised I didn't get the MOT done!

So now Im in France with no MOT and no tax.

We were due back in Dover a week today but Im guessing that I will now get a fine if I dont tax it pretty quickly and will no doubt get picked up when back in the UK for no MOT if spotted on an APNR camera.

I think the only cause of action is to head home ASAP and try and get the van tested in Dover at the end of this week.

Can anyone suggest somewhere to get it tested as as soon as we get off the ferry? 

Am I going to jail?

Cheers
Barry

PS Sorry if I dont reply straight away as no wifi where we are staying


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Barry
ANPR won't pick up your MOT, police only use it to look for no insurance and intelligence on vehicles.
Why not sorn your MH ( I know it's not totally legit) and book it in at your local garage for an mot as soon as your back if your heading straight home?
James


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Why not make a MOT appointment at the garage of your choice and head there directly you arrive through Dover. This query comes up regularly on forums and there is no requirement in law on the distance from Dover that you can travel and a night stop would not be a problem.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

JP said:


> Barry
> ANPR won't pick up your MOT, police only use it to look for no insurance and intelligence on vehicles
> James


Incorrect.

Ironically the lad who came collect a car from our house to take it back to his garage for an MOT was stopped for having no MOT - super dumb for sure - on his own car.

Barry - just book you motorhome in by phone at your usual venue and drive home. I did this when my mot ran out when I was working up in Scotland.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I agree with 1302. Book it in by phone and drive there on the way home. You are allowed to drive to an MOT test without the vehicle being taxed.

JohnW


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Barry last year I 'forgot' the mot, was driving round for 4 months before I realised :roll: 

tony


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Just show them your avatar, they will understand :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

So if I book it into my local garage back home say for a week today which is 320 miles from dover that would be ok?

As long as its book in I can drive it? I could tax it as soon as thats done so the tax would only be a week late.

Im guessing this is my best option as if I commit to getting it done in Dover and it needs parts or anything we are going to be stuck there until its done.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

barryd said:


> So if I book it into my local garage back home say for a week today which is 320 miles from dover that would be ok?
> 
> As long as its book in I can drive it?


Yes and Yes.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Barry

Arrange for the MOT to be done in Dover for when you get off the ferry.

Yes you can drive to a garage without a MOT but it has to be straight there without any diversions. Also you can only drive the vehicle on the day of test, therefore if you are arriving late at night it would be illegal.

Derek


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

camper69 said:


> Barry
> 
> Arrange for the MOT to be done in Dover for when you get off the ferry.
> 
> ...


Derek, Could you please quote your source for your information. That is certainly not what the law says and it has been tested in court. The route should be 'direct' but there is no limit on the distance. What constitutes direct would be for a court to decide in any given prosecution.

https://www.askthe.police.uk/content/Q600.htm

Ray


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You may use the vehicle on the highway as long as you are proceeding to a pre booked MOT in a direct route and are insured.
you will not be able to tax it until after the MOT is registered on the system at DVLA which is via computer these days, say the following day. It is up to you if you stay in a foreign country, but be aware they do look for ways to relieve you of your euro's. No tax no mot, oh !! monsewer, well it will cause a stink if caught. sorry.   

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayc said:


> camper69 said:
> 
> 
> > Barry
> ...


Thanks guys

I am trying to arrange a confirmed booking with our local garage back home for a week today. Ill get the early ferry next Monday and just belt straight there. Ill probably get stopped but then if I have an email confirmation of the booking and they can call the garage we should be ok. hopefully.

I cant beleive I have been so stupid.

Will be signing off for a bit now but thanks again

Cheers
Barry


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

1302 said:


> JP said:
> 
> 
> > Barry
> ...


Ditto it happened to me last year when I thought the car had 12 months MOT from when I actually picked it up and not from when I had actually agreed to buy it (2 months earlier). A friend of mine has also been pulled over on an M25 slip road for no MOT as well.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Asprn (remember him? :? ) a former traffic cop confirmed that as long as the MoT is prebooked and you can prove it if stopped, you are covered.

So as well as doing a phone booking I would ask for an e-mail confirmation if possible so that if needed you can show that you are heading to it, even if it is in Northern Scotland.

The Law covers you to drive to and from the MoT without VED as long as you have insurance - but it is worth informing the insurance company of what you are doing so that they have no wriggle room. Some policies state "roadworthy condition" others "with current MoT" - if that is the case then you must inform them that you wish to drive to the MoT.

This is an extract from "Askthepolice";

https://www.askthe.police.uk/content/Q600.htm

_The most relevant exception to this is if you are driving your vehicle to and from a pre-arranged appointment for an MOT and you must take a direct route to the garage (but the vehicle must be insured). Although you must be aware that most failures of MOTs are offences in their own right so you may be committing other offences, for example defective tyres, brakes, lights, steering, horns etc.

However if you are stopped by the police on the way to or from the garage the onus is on you to prove that you had a pre-arranged appointment. Where possible it is always advisable to book your car in for an MOT in good time._

Drive safely, we are sad to see you leave this fair country.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We have all the major motorway a to do including m25 so will just have to Wing it. It's all booked in for the day we come back including email confirmation so hopefully that will be ok.

I feel like a fugitive! 

Doesn't help that the only wifi is 5 miles one way and mobile signal 5 miles the other way!

Over and out and thanks again!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry

Hi there, I know you break things, but the rules?  :lol: 

However I think you have not, as yet, broken any.

VOSA management have stated to me that as far as they are concerned a MOT is only required to drive on UK roads.

As far as tax is concerned the DVLA state that a vehicle must be taxed or SORNed. However, my interpretation of the law covering this is that the law only applies to vehicles in the UK, and that they cannot take action against owners of vehicles when used outside the UK.

I came back to UK last year with no MOT and no tax (BTW no road tax in Poland). I drove to Lamberts in Ramsgate(because they do not do repairs :wink: , but my mate nearby does). Passed MOT. Re-taxed (next day) at Wimbledon DVLA office after 3 months untaxed - no problem.

I suggest keeping ferry ticket/boarding card and other receipts to prove, if queried, that you were not in the UK for the un-taxed period.

I believe you are not illegal as long as you go to a pre-booked MOT and if you feel tired on the M1/A1 and pull over for a night's kip for safety reasons?

Just relax and enjoy the rest of your trip  

You only caused this problem because you looked at the paperwork - you Ar**hole - sorry Barry, for a moment I thought I was on the Abuse topic  :lol:


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

rayc said:


> camper69 said:
> 
> 
> > Barry
> ...


I was going from what Asprn said in this previous MOT Topic HERE.

Derek


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

camper69 said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > camper69 said:
> ...


This is what he said;

"The law provides no restriction on where you take your vehicle to its pre-booked MoT provided that it's taken on the day of the pre-booked test. So it's perfectly legal to drive from Dover to Lincoln as I did a couple of months ago with neither vehicle excise licence nor MoT, to a pre-booked test. Obviously the journey home from the test was considerably shorter. There is not a specific provision in the Act that you are restricted to a certain distance or must use the nearest MoT testing station to your home..."

With regards to the day of the test it has been accepted in court that travelling to a pre-booked test as to arrive the night before is acceptable.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I really wouldn't worry. If you pre-book the MOT in your home town then you are complying with the law if, as others have said, you drive straight there. In the unlikely event that you get pulled over for having no MOT or Road Fund Licence then you have a perfectly legitimate reason. It is also permissible not to have a Road Fund Licence if the licence has expired and the vehicle is being driven on the public highway for the purpose of taking it for an MOT.

Just make sure that when you do the drive back from Dover you don't do anything to draw attention to yourself!


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Barry, you should be locked up for your own safety, you are not a fit and responsible person. You are a leach on society and an embarrassment to your fellow man. Every time you go away, this forum is filled with your pitiful cries for help, "I've broken this, broken that, lost this, need a part, where can I get a ??????, etc etc"
Now you would have us believe you forgot to do a simple task like getting your van tested, pathetic, it's your head that needs testing pal. 
:roll: :roll:


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

The mot at home is no problem but a fine from the dvla is generated automatically if a vehicle is not either taxed or sorn'd. 
I am not sure how long it is before you automatically get a fine but it is the same fine for both offences so when you get one for no tax disc and tell them it wasn't on the road in th UK they just change it to failing to sorn.
One thing to remember is there is no period of grace as some people suggest, (you do not have 14 days to tax a vehicle).
You would probably be safe if you taxed your MH 5 or 6 days late but I wouldn't guarantee that, I would sorn it just to be on the safe side.
Further to my post on ANPR, the police don't check for tax but the DVLA do have their own mobile vans.
James


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

JP said:


> The mot at home is no problem but a fine from the dvla is generated automatically if a vehicle is not either taxed or sorn'd.
> I am not sure how long it is before you automatically get a fine but it is the same fine for both offences so when you get one for no tax disc and tell them it wasn't on the road in th UK they just change it to failing to sorn.
> One thing to remember is there is no period of grace as some people suggest, (you do not have 14 days to tax a vehicle).
> You would probably be safe if you taxed your MH 5 or 6 days late but I wouldn't guarantee that, I would sorn it just to be on the safe side.
> ...


As his tax is running out tomorrow is it legal to SORN it whilst it is being used abroad? Why would the DVLA suffer any loss if he were to tax it is a week or so time as it will start at the beginning of the month anyway.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

motormouth said:


> Barry, you should be locked up for your own safety, you are not a fit and responsible person. You are a leach on society and an embarrassment to your fellow man. Every time you go away, this forum is filled with your pitiful cries for help, "I've broken this, broken that, lost this, need a part, where can I get a ??????, etc etc"
> Now you would have us believe you forgot to do a simple task like getting your van tested, pathetic, it's your head that needs testing pal.
> :roll: :roll:


Calm down MM. :roll:

Just sit back and await events. You should know by now that something dreadful will happen to Barry, it always does. I reckon he will break down on the M25, cause 50 mile tailbacks and appear on an episode of Motorway Cops.

I want to see them handcuff him and chuck him in the back of a Police van while Michelle rides off into the sunset with a fit young Policeman. :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks guys. Just catching up. I could have sorted it today but should I whilst I'm still driving it. If you get an automatic fine for no mot then its probably waiting for me but then T least two on here have say there not ran out and not mentioned a fine.

Not if I should Sorn or not!

Mobile signal poor here still and no wifi


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

rayc said:


> As his tax is running out tomorrow is it legal to SORN it whilst it is being used abroad? Why would the DVLA suffer any loss if he were to tax it is a week or so time as it will start at the beginning of the month anyway.


rayc

They would suffer no loss at all if he taxed it for October at any point during the month but they don't look at it that way. 
The rules say every vehicle must be taxed or sorn'd and their computer automatically issues a fine if you do neither, I had one once when I forgot to re sorn our scooter, a painful reminder (£80 I think) and there is no way out of it.

As I mentioned in my first post I am not sure if it is exactly playing by the rules to sorn when you are out of the uk, but it would stop the automatic fine being generated and it is quite legal to drive a sorn'd vehicle to a pre booked mot and from one to a garage for repair.

I guess they don't issue them on the 2nd day of the month but officially there is no period of grace so there must be a cut off point but for obvious reasons they don't make it common knowledge.

I think they say you must tax a uk vehicle when abroad or export it but that's not my area off expertise to give advice on.

James


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

UPDATE:

Decided to Sorn. Mrs D is stood next to the scooter holding the wifi antenna up in the air in a car park in the Dordogne while I type! YOu couldnt make it up!  

We are getting some strange looks.

Couldnt be arsed to move the van again.

I think its the best option to avoid a fine. The only time the van will be used on UK roads is on the trip to the MOT Station so as far as I know from whats been said that should make us legal.

Thanks again

BD


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Knowing your (bad)luck Barry, Hank will break down just before midnight and you will be transported back home to your MOT station on a low loader :lol:

DavidL

PS. I'm the guy who came to your van at the ferme aire near Annecy.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Personally I would book it in for an MOT at Dover. If you have any issues or accident on the way to your local MOT garage you could be inviting all sorts of trouble with your insurance etc. I'm not sure why you have SORNd it as it's still only allowed on the road to go to an MOT station and it is illegal to use it for any other purpose, and I imagine you have committed a fraud offence!


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Spiritofherald said:


> Personally I would book it in for an MOT at Dover. If you have any issues or accident on the way to your local MOT garage you could be inviting all sorts of trouble with your insurance etc. I'm not sure why you have SORNd it as it's still only allowed on the road to go to an MOT station and it is illegal to use it for any other purpose, and I imagine you have committed a fraud offence!


Sorry but your wrong, it is allowed to be driven un taxed to an mot but still has to be sorn'd. Every uk vehicle must either be taxed or scorned now.
James


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

If it is legal to declare a vehicle SORN whilst using it abroad why do those who depart our shores for 3 - 4 months or longer at a time not do it routinely?


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

I am not saying it is, I believe the rules are if it is a uk vehicle it has to be sorn and off the road or taxed or exported.
I believe many do sorn their MH's on extended trips and have never had a problem but it's not something I have ever been in the position to consider.
The problem in this scenario is as of tomorrow the vehicle will be neither taxed or sorn and will at some point (known only to the dvla) attract an automatic fine.
The only way to get around this is to tax it which is a non starter without an mot or sorn which is the option the op has gone for.

As far as I can see the offences possible to commit are
Failing to sorn a vehicle kept off road.
Using a vehicle on a road without tax.
Using a vehicle on a road while sorn (exempt while driving to a pre booked mot).

There may be more but these are not road traffic offences they are excise offences which I am not 100% sure of.

James


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Ooh dear, this is from

https://www.gov.uk/register-sorn-statutory-off-road-notification

'When you need to make a SORN
If you don't use or keep your vehicle on a public road (eg, you keep it in a garage, on a drive or on private land), you don't have to buy a tax disc. Instead you must make a SORN.

Your vehicle must be in and remain in Great Britain to make a SORN.'

Does this mean that Barry now falls into the 'arrest on sight' category?


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I think I would be more concerned about any insurance issues.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes, he is now a miscreant.

Telephone Whitehall 1212 and report him. :wink:


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Another thought (that's nearly two in one day).

When he takes the van for the test if he goes straight there it will likely be down to the bump-stops with cheap booze and have a scooter on the back. 

With all that weight on board that should make the brake tests interesting.

I have visions of the lad standing guard on a small mountain of beer bottles and other paraphernalia outside the testing station. 8O


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

JP said:


> The rules say every vehicle must be taxed or sorn'd and their computer automatically issues a fine if you do neither, I had one once when I forgot to re sorn our scooter, a painful reminder (£80 I think) and there is no way out of it.


In that case you must have missed the reminder as well - they send out a reminder about the renewal towards the end of the month - I know that because I got 2 of them last month as I'd forgotten to renew the SORN on 2 of my "classics".

Example below :wink:


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Stanner

Yes I got them and filed under things that I must do.
It was a harsh lesson to learn £80 fine or £15 a year tax or in my case both!!
James


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Please join my new campaign "SAVE THE MOTORHOME ONE!" We will be petitioning the government, courts and European court to have Barry released immediately, should he be extradited or rendered to Guantanamo Bay. We need your cash now! Send me your used notes. Sterling or Euros are needed quickly.

Should he not suffer any of the above and have a relaxing journey home and thence into legality I'll personally take your cash and set about rejuvinating the economies of France and Spain, thus ensuring peace in our time.

Donate now, you know it makes sense!

Just call me selfless but I can't help wanting to help others.

Thanks you friends! 8)


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

JP said:


> Stanner
> 
> Yes I got them and filed under things that I must do.
> It was a harsh lesson to learn £80 fine or £15 a year tax or in my case both!!
> James


Hmmmmm the renewal arrives 3 weeks early and is "filed under things that I must do".

But the reminder arrives 3 weeks late and is a "Do it now online".


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Annsman said:


> Donate now, you know it makes sense!


Is that because the Government can't afford the fare to get him there and you are hoping to help them? :lol:

Dave


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Dont know what route you are taking from Dover but theres a very good MOT cente that does motorhomes at Ashford kent just off Jct 9.
www.ashfordmotcentre.com


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*mot*

Eric road test centre dover 0ne mile from the port tel 01304242233 does my tag axle every year good luck! Jeffro


----------



## vince43 (Sep 13, 2010)

Stop where you are .
Going by this thread http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-145817.html we will soon be at war with Scotland

Vince


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

747 said:


> Yes, he is now a miscreant.
> 
> Telephone Whitehall 1212 and report him. :wink:


747 just to let you know I phoned Whitehall 1212 earlier and spoke to a very nice chap on the end of the phone, explained about BarryD predicament and he was very sympathetic, he has assured me that there is no way that Barry is getting out of Dover without the full force of VOSA coming down on him, that will teach that idiot to go away for weeks without checking his documentation.

Barry probably thought he was going to bribe them with vintage Comte and leffe. :lol: :lol: :lol:

M


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

delawaredandy said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, he is now a miscreant.
> ...


Jolly good. 

I do like a happy ending. :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words and support. This morning we have made it as far as the Intermarche at Montignac without a dawn raid on the aire or Interpol chasing us around the car park!  

I seem to remember you lot having a sweapstake last year about if we would get all the way through France with all the illegal Spanish booty so maybe you can bet on how far we will get this year.

Luckily we didnt quite get to Spain this year.

On a serious note I was stuck between a rock and a hard place really. I didnt want to break the law and have made a genuine mistake. I know I have probably bent some rules but for sure bobby law at the road side when he pulls me over isnt really going to know what to do either! 

What I need is a largish fishing boat near Calais that can somehow drop us off on some quiet beach near Dover! Then Ill just go up the old A1 or something all the way to the MOT station.

Those of you wishing me luck I thank you. Those of you willing me to be carted off to Jail I thank you also.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Barry there is no way back for you I'm afraid. We have alerted every constabulary in the country to watch out for you, they have your registration number but to make things easier, we have told them to look for a battered old KonTiki with bits falling off it, a yellow dinghy on the roof with sticking plasters all over it, and a scooter hanging off the back which probably isn't MOT'd or taxed as well, and a very shifty looking driver sweating profusely.
I think the only way you can make it home safely is to break something else and call out the recovery truck to bring you back. I am sure you can't be done under such circumstances. 
Good luck :lol:


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Their waiting for him :lol: :lol: :lol


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

motormouth said:


> ... I think the only way you can make it home safely is to break something else and call out the recovery truck to bring you back. I am sure you can't be done under such circumstances.
> Good luck :lol:


Now there's an idea!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Spiritofherald said:


> motormouth said:
> 
> 
> > ... I think the only way you can make it home safely is to break something else and call out the recovery truck to bring you back. I am sure you can't be done under such circumstances.
> ...


Yes Motorgob has a point for once. Deliberately break the van and get a free lift home from the Dordogne. Someone earlier though pointed out that you might not get recovery if your van isnt MOT'd though. Bah! 

Amazingly the bike is taxed and tested. I suppose we could go home on that. Bit of a trek though!


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

They do MOT's here

Kwik-Fit (GB) Limited - 0001263 
Cherry Tree Avenue	
Dover	
CT16 2NH

Telephone 01304 210338

Opening Hours
Monday	08:30-18:00
Tuesday	08:30-18:00
Wednesday	08:30-18:00
Thursday	08:30-18:00
Friday	08:30-18:00
Saturday	08:30-17:00
Sunday	10:00-16:00

I set up annual text reminders for MOT's as we have 3 vehicles and I used to regularly forget. It costs £1.50 each time per vehicle but I think it's worth the cost


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

commuter said:


> They do MOT's here
> 
> Kwik-Fit (GB) Limited - 0001263
> Cherry Tree Avenue
> ...


Thanks very much

My issue now with getting it done in Dover is that if it fails or needs parts etc we might end up being stuffed as I have to be on a Job first thing Tuesday Morning oop North!

Its been planned now for ages and cant be changed so its best to get the van to the local garage and if it doesnt sail through they can keep it.

The garage normally do remind us but Mrs D usually is on the ball. She has spreadsheets with everything on and is mega organised. Im secretly blaming her for this one but I just havent told her yet. Ill wait until I get carted off to Clink.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry my love

A bit late now

But we forgot to retax the car last year
Arrived home to a notice about Sorning, we were three weeks over

ignored it and Taxed online

tax disk arrived back dated to the beginning of the month when it had originally been due

Dare I say it the Tax office has always been understanding if we have ever needed help on the phone

sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry

The only slight transgression you have made is breach the requirement of

'Your vehicle must be in and remain in Great Britain to make a SORN.

When I asked why I could not SORN in Poland the response was 'We do not ask for the location of the vehicle' :wink: :wink: 

To prove the offence of the vehicle not being in Great Britain (interestingly not UK) they would need evidence that is was elsewhere - I don't DVLA have anybody swanning around Euroope with lists of SORNed vehicles in the hands :lol: :lol: 

I am sure DVLA know that they cannot prove a negative so probably could not care a monkeys. Nor do VOSA about the MOT as long as it is not in the UK.

Relax Barry - or just worry about what might break before you get to La Manche :roll: :lol: 

Safe home lad

I hope this advice is worth at least one Leffe or I have been wasting my 5 mins. of my time  :lol: 

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just catching up. Definately worth a Leffe or 3 Geoff although I'm debating if I should fill the Luton with the stuff or not as I don't want to be overweight when I stand a good
Chance of getting pulled! Maybe ill send mrs
D home on the train and replace her weight with beer although she probably doesn't weigh more than three cases worth! 

Currently hiding out on the run on the Loire working our way north.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*UPDATE!*

Well we managed to escape France without (much) incident.

MI5, Interpol and SO19 were not waiting for us at Dover either. Just some dumb customs bloke who pulled us over and asked us if we had purchased anything in France! Tons of beer and cheese says I. Where and how much? Dunno. Quaffed it all I replied! Off you go then! 

Didnt get pulled all the way home and no nasty letters on the doormat.

The van could well have been picked up on camera on the way back for all I know but Im not really sure what they could do now as I was on my way to the MOT station.

Van failed on a wheel bearing and power steering cable leak. Both should be sorted tomorrow.

So with any luck I should be able to tax it and all will be well. Hopefully.

Cheers
BD


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE!*



barryd said:


> Well we managed to escape France without (much) incident.
> 
> MI5, Interpol and SO19 were not waiting for us at Dover either. Just some dumb customs bloke who pulled us over and asked us if we had purchased anything in France! Tons of beer and cheese says I. Where and how much? Dunno. Quaffed it all I replied! Off you go then!
> 
> ...


Barry and Michelle

Welcome home 

Geoff and Basia

BUT 'You Quaffed it all'? - does that mean I do not get my Leffe for my valuable advice?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: UPDATE!*



nicholsong said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Well we managed to escape France without (much) incident.
> ...


Well. Not quite all. I decided having jettisoned all the water this morning near Wissant and the fact that we had eaten most of the food and Mrs D had got rid of her huge supply of Lemon Tea that a there was room in the luton and under the table for a bottle or two!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Drat!

I grassed ..... err, someone sent your details to every Police Force between Dover and Darlington ...... and you still squeezed through the net. :evil: 

There is always the next time.

signed: Moriarty.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> Drat!
> 
> I grassed ..... err, someone sent your details to every Police Force between Dover and Darlington ...... and you still squeezed through the net. :evil:
> 
> ...


There wont be a next time! If I get away with this one Im going straight from now on. No more Motorhome law breaking for me! Actually I quite liked being a fujitive. I nearly blew it though in France on Friday. I did a U turn in Northern France on the motorway to avoid the Peage that I wrongly turned off onto right in front of two Motorcycle cops who were parked next the "NO U TURNS SIGN". It was nearly lunchtime though so there was nothing they could do.


----------

